# Ventura man dies when car veers off road, rolls over



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Rest in peace!



> Ventura man dies when car veers off road, rolls over
> By Staff reports
> December 9, 2005
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

wow,you know what color it was randy? and what state?


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

he was on a STRAIGHT stretch of road.


----------



## nitrogirl (Jul 4, 2005)

Bless his heart.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

poor guy.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

ya that bloes,another wrecked gto,these things are getting rarer by the day


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

wonder if he was speeding?


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

probly,who knows if it was raining or anything ya know.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

true.


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

Was he a member of this forum??? If so what was his forum name?? Just curious.

Screw the goat, My condolences to his family.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

LS2FAST said:


> Was he a member of this forum??? If so what was his forum name?? Just curious.
> 
> Screw the goat, My condolences to his family.


I'm not sure if he is a member, we have several members on this forum from The Ventura County GTO Club, maybe one of those guys will know him.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

lets hope he wasnt showing off and it was something beyond his control.


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

R.I.P.  
A member of our GOAT Family is gone


----------



## 2006GTO (Dec 8, 2005)

Wow R.I.P. for this guy... very sad. Thank god I live in Tucson, Arizona it barely rains here or VERY VERY VERY rarely snows last time it snowed it was back in like 7th grade for me which was a long a%# time ago my first year in Arizona from Detroit, Michigan I musta brought the snow with me for a year. But gotta get a feel for the cars traction and stuff... Powerful car to me atleast.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

LS2FAST said:


> Was he a member of this forum??? If so what was his forum name?? Just curious.
> 
> Screw the goat, My condolences to his family.


 :agree ....very sad day.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2005)

there is usually a subsequent story identifying what happened. Those local to the area, see what you can find.


----------



## ShAkz05GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

Have there been any other deaths in the GTO yet? This the first one that I've heard of.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2005)

none that we have known about on here.


----------

